# Fuji guide question for inshore rod (LN vs MN)



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

Working on designing my first inshore casting rod off a st croix avid inshore 6'6" MH (3SW66MHF) blank. Was looking at three guides from Fuji, BKWAG, BMNAG and BLNAG. It seems the LN's are a bit lighter then the MN's. Are there any guidelines for when to use the LN vs MN in terms of lb/test rating of the rod? Also, if you have any advice on determining ring sizes I am all ears. I think St Croix does a 8-8-8-8-10-10-12 with a 8/6.0 tip on their Tidemaster 6'6" casting rod.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Alconites are lighter - so are Recoil guides. I used Fuji LNSGs on my last light casting rod (St Croix 7', SCV, Heavy for LMB/Pike and flipping. I have Recoils on ALL my freshwater spinning rods. 

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Might want to look at the Microwave guides - The Tidalwave version are saltwater proof as they are titanium coated ...

Sandcrab


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

Recoils were another option I was looking at on mudhole. I have them on a legend inshore casting rod that I really like, the rod is extremely light (think around 3.7 oz) with the recoils.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

shughes said:


> Recoils were another option I was looking at on mudhole. I have them on a legend inshore casting rod that I really like, the rod is extremely light (think around 3.7 oz) with the recoils.


If you intend to ever use braid, KWAG guides may be your better choice for the reduction train. For the running guides, the LNAG are both light and strong.

You may want to go the Angler's Resource (Fuji) website and find the GPS (guide positioning system). Plug in a couple of variables, your guide type and the system will give you the recommended placement for the guides.


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll look at the GPS app again, I tried that last week and looked like it was only setup for spinning reels. Maybe I need to manually measure my calcuttas and enter in the values directly. Is there a manual formula rodbuilders use to determine guide size and placement other then the web app?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

shughes said:


> I'll look at the GPS app again, I tried that last week and looked like it was only setup for spinning reels. Maybe I need to manually measure my calcuttas and enter in the values directly. Is there a manual formula rodbuilders use to determine guide size and placement other then the web app?


My apologies for reading the need to be for a spinning rod. KWAG guides are very good at minimizing tangles.

For a conventional rod you will need to do a static load test. 
http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/staticguide.html

The smallest size guides will be dictated by the size of knots that will have to pass through those guides.
The size of the butt guide is determined (to a degree) by the size of the reel.

There is also a section on Angler's Resource that addresses static load testing.


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

To compare notes, what are most using as their first stripping guide on 7' inshore casting rods? I believe St Croix uses 12 size for their ML and M's and 16 for their MH's.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

http://www.mudhole.com/core/media/media.nl?id=429082&c=210436&h=9092efabe0b762bb997f&whence=


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

Ended up going with Alps LXN's with titanium frames on this 7' St Croix Avid inshore blank (3sw70mm). Wrapped the base thread in a chocolate brown size B. The 3sw66mhf is on the rod wrapper and will be using the Alps MXN's. 

Took the 7MM out and brought in 9 flounder for its first fish slime, a couple were keepers. Great time catching flounder on first rod build. Definitely hooked...thanks again for previous responses.


----------

